# BR350 fuel leakage



## roundhead (Dec 21, 2017)

I have an odd situation. I have a newer BR350 that continues to pump fuel after i shut it off. so if it runs, then i shut it off, fuel will flow out of the carb. the next day all the fuel is out of the tank. im guessing it is something to do with pressure building up inside the tank and then pushing the fuel out. so would that mean a new cap or vent? could it be something else?
thanks


----------



## DND 9000 (Dec 22, 2017)

I think your inlet needle in the carburetor is not closing and stays open. Then the fuel is pressed through the needle seat and flooding everything. You should check the carburetor for this. It can also be a stiff metering diaphragm that pushes always a little bit on the inlet control lever, so that the needle is lifted of it`s seat. It`s normal that you have pressure in the fuel tank. The tank vent opens only on a vacuum. That`s because of EPA guidelines and fuel permeation into the air.

Edit: It can also be that your inlet control lever is not properly adjusted. The fault you descripe can happen when the lever is set to high.
If possible and you may have a pressure pump, check the pop off pressure of the inlet needle. It should open at around 0,8bar pressure. Test it with a wet (fuel filled) carburetor.


----------



## roundhead (Dec 22, 2017)

I think you might be right. I looked at the diaphragm and noticed it was high. i didnt remove the diaphragm to look at the needle. i will adjust the lever and put it back together and see what happens. thanks so much i appreciate your help


----------

